# Word for the day  hunker



## Josiah (May 18, 2015)

hunker
[huhng-ker] 


verb (used without object)
1. to squat on one's heels (often followed by down).

2. Informal.to hunch:
The driver hunkered over the steering wheel.
to hide, hide out, or take shelter (usually followed by down):
The escaped convicts hunkered down in a cave in the mountains.
to hold resolutely or stubbornly to a policy, opinion, etc., when confronted by criticism, opposition, or unfavorable circumstances (usually followed by down):
Though all the evidence was against him, he hunkered down and refused to admit his guilt. 

3. Slang. to lumber along; walk or move slowly or aimlessly.

Living in the Ozarks I learned that it was quite common among the native population (in contrast to the hippie newcomers) to squat in social settings rather than sit in a chair and I'm talking about people in their 50's and 60's who might reasonably experience some discomfort.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 18, 2015)

Oh wow, you can't live in Georgia and not know hunker---_Hunker down hairy dawgs!  

_It's the State motto, I think.

(For you Yankees, dawgs refers to the football team---the Georgia Bulldogs.)


----------



## oakapple (May 18, 2015)

Never seen people squatting to talk as you describe Josiah it must be a regional thing in the U.S.?


----------



## Josiah (May 18, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Never seen people squatting to talk as you describe Josiah it must be a regional thing in the U.S.?



Nor had I and the first time I saw it really startled me. We were paying what goes in the rural Ozarks as a "formal" visit to a poor native family (they didn't have a privy, they just went outside.) And the woman of the house after offering us drinks proceeded to hunker down next to an empty chair and smoke a cigarette while exchanging neighborhood gossip. Fortunately she was wearing pants.


----------

